# Sudden low milk supply?



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if I should post this in the tribe or not...

Dd is 4.5mo and I've always had plenty of milk. All of a sudden, it seems that my supply isn't keeping up with her demand. I just feel kind of dry all the time and it's starting to hurt when she eats. My breasts are very soft. She seems to be getting kind of frustrated too. Sucking then pulling off and crying. It's breaking my heart.









I've upped my water intake, going to pick up some oatmeal, and just keep trying. Any clue why this is happening? Could AF be returning already? We're co-sleeping and nursing through the night. I was sick with a stomach flu a couple of days ago and wasn't eating much. Could that have affected my supply?

I'm nak now and she's definitely swallowing, but it seems by supply goes down within a couple of minutes!

Any advice? suggestions? encouragement? TIA!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

There's a lot of things that could be happening at this point, maybe a combination of things happening at once!

-- your being sick could definitely impact your supply, if you weren't eating much -- but that's something temporary, it should be back up in a couple of days once you're feeling normal again.

-- you could definitely be getting AF back, even with the cosleeping, etc. It *should* work to delay your return to fertility, but it's not 100% foolproof. Just ask my friends with babies a year and a half apart.









-- your baby is getting older and stronger, and she's able to nurse very efficiently now. She may be able to 'empty' the breast much more quickly than she used to, so now you feel 'empty' in a shorter amount of time.

-- your supply could be regulating - mine did at around this age. Where before you had "extra" milk and felt full, even after a feeding, now your body is starting to get used to your baby and only producing the amount that you need, with little surplus.

Just a few ideas from another nakking mama.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, your boobs just suddenly go soft around this time. I wouldn't worry too much. You didn't do anything different, did you? Bottles, pacifiers, etc.? Some people have different milk when they get AF but I never did. I got AF with ds1 at 5 months, so it is possible! For me I think it was sleeping with the curtains closed - that can have an effect on the cycle. Good luck!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

That sounds like a growth spurt to me. Your babe is stimulating your breasts to make more. They will catch up their production in a day or two, just nurse whenever she wants to, let her stay on as long as she wants to. If she finishes one side and fusses at it, switch her to the other side.

My breasts get "limp" too, when my babe has a growth spurt.

I like to think of a growth spurt as God's way of making sure you have enough milk.









ETA: I just realized what you said about the stomach flu. Are you getting better yet from that? That may have also had something to do with it. As long as you are eating, and get yourself some oatmeal, and drinking lots of fluids, it should pick back up. Put your little one in a sling and let her nurse as much as she likes to help you get your supply back up. Hang in there!


----------

